# Tactics for new eldar



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, as above really. What are suggested tactics/tips/tricks for using new eldar in a competetive list?


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

im a newbie when it comes to the eldar, but im begining to collect an army and i am basing it off of what i DIDNT have in my SM army for a long time. SPEED!! Im talking about having eldar jetbikes as troops, vypers for heavy weapons, swooping hawks, falcons for MORE heavy weapons, shining spears to assault the living crap out of the enemy, and warp spiders. if you look closely, everything on that list moves about 12". immagine trying to live through that with clumsy tanks and 6" moving guardsmen or marines. believe me, it wont happen. with that in mind i already have a squad of regular guardsmen so they are a static firebase that i use with either a bright lance or a scatter laser.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

That's somewhat vague. Can you give us more details as to what you wanted


----------



## avatar of timmy (Jun 20, 2007)

*eldar tactics*

i play the eldar but i find the easiest way to play is to play like a wedge. at the start find a weak spot and attack if with 75% of your force leaving the rest to defend your attackers.normally keep death reapers :twisted: and a fireprism as your baseline defence while using wraithgaurd as your troops with guardians[/list]


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

> vypers for heavy weapons, swooping hawks, falcons for MORE heavy weapons, shining spears to assault the living crap out of the enemy, and warp spiders.


Well thats 4 Fast Attack choices listed there, so you may want to narrow down your ideas to a workable army.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, Eldar no longer have the 'Seer Council', and the common use of 3 Wraithlords is no longer common.

Mech Eldar is the new power build for Eldar, even with Serpents no longer to allow for quick assaults. I've modified my list below so that it becomes harder than it really is, but should give you a pretty good idea of what a Mech Eldar army can do.

Farseer w/ Jetbike, goodies
3 Vypers w/ SC/SL

*** 21 rerollable Str6 shots (I average about 18 hits and 16 wounds) If kept out of sight of most of the enemy army, this unit can own half the board.

Autarch w/ Jetbike, goodies
5 Shining Spears w/ Exarch, goodies

*** 3++ save when moving fast, the ability to hit&run, and 17 Str6 Powerweapon attacks on the charge at high initiative and WS.

6 Fire Dragons (no exarch needed)
Falcon

*** Typical anti-tank unit of death

Dire Avengers w/ Exarch (Twin Direpult, Bladestorm)
Serpent

*** Take two of these units and unleash 32 Str4 AP5 shots each in one turn. I usually hit with 24 or so shots each, so you're looking at a lot of dead gaunts, guardsmen, whatever. Consider this the Eldar equivalent of the Tau Fish of Fury, someone dubbed this 'Snakes on a Plane'.

3 Eldar Jetbikes w/ SC. No other upgrades

*** Take two units of these. They are very cheap units and are really only useful for scoring objectives and quarters. But, they are very fast, and can help remove that last remnant of an enemy squad.

Prism

*** Take two and see just how fast your enemy starts spreading his troops out. The risk of being on the receiving end of a Str6 AP3 pie plate will send even hardened assault units into cover deep within their deployment zone.



In my experience, the most devastating play has to be Guiding a unit of 20 Guardians w/ Warlock and Platform and Dooming a unit within 12" of them. In my case, that was 44 shots with rerolls to hit and wound. Even with the enemy unit at full strength and in cover, that was just too much.


----------



## avatar of timmy (Jun 20, 2007)

how about this. two squads of rangers,three of guardians and one of wraith guard! as for hq an avatar of kaine and eldrad (you know the Really cool character)!, fast attack 10 warp spiders with exarch,swooping haw ks with exarch and 3 vipers! elites 10 striking scorpion with exarch(with chainsword and claw, as this group will now get about 40 attacks) 10 howling banshies( relativly crap defense but brill in close combat),Harlequin Troupe with death jester and Harlequin avatar! heavies 5 dark reapers with exarch and War Walker
x3 with a little something special in the form of a fire prism


----------



## Thr33ifbyair (Nov 6, 2007)

avatar of timmy said:


> how about this. two squads of rangers,three of guardians and one of wraith guard! as for hq an avatar of kaine and eldrad (you know the Really cool character)!, fast attack 10 warp spiders with exarch,swooping haw ks with exarch and 3 vipers! elites 10 striking scorpion with exarch(with chainsword and claw, as this group will now get about 40 attacks) 10 howling banshies( relativly crap defense but brill in close combat),Harlequin Troupe with death jester and Harlequin avatar! heavies 5 dark reapers with exarch and War Walker
> x3 with a little something special in the form of a fire prism


I am really new to this game as well as the Eldar, but isn't that something like 3000 points?


----------



## moc065 (Oct 31, 2007)

For a full run down on the New Eldar units and how they can work within Mechanized (fast/CC) or Saim-Hann (fast/shooty) lists. Feel free to visit my Website (klucas.piczo.com) and follow the link on the first page to Eldar Unit Tactica.... I have put a basic discription of the unit itself, the wargear and options available to it, and there are links to Tactical rundowns as well.

PM me or post any specific questions you have as there is just too much to cover in a single post.

Cheers and Happy gaming.


----------



## blaablaa (May 23, 2008)

take ulthran and 2 fire prisms and set up some were so ur oponent sets up away from ur fire prisms and then with ulthrans special ability ur able to redeploy up to 3 units or so 
that will get ur opponent scared


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Just take Eldrad, banshees, and the flying fething circus.

Eldrad is STUPID good for his points cost (Y halo psychic power. No u may not wurks. lulz.) Almost on the verge of being broken. Banshees are again, completely stupid. One point more than a marine for a walking I10 fleeting power weapon. That's not nice at all.

Also the tanks don't die. Buy eldar tanks.

Essentually they have abunch of really great units. Use those, ignore the suck units(IE:Guardians, farseer(when you have eldrad), Striking scorpions, Swooping hawks, death jesters) etc.

And rangers are just mean in cover.

Honestly, in the hands of a smart player who knows how to use cover, eldar are sickeningly good. Possibly why a number of nerfs in fifth edition are aimed at the army in a very general way. (Running for armies that can't fleet might balance that innately stupid ability out. True LOS is nice. The invul save on bikes moving down to a cover save, etc)


----------

